# FE Results E-mail



## MrAnderson41 (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone receive an actual email from NCEES yet?


----------



## smc44 (Dec 22, 2010)

MrAnderson41 said:


> Anyone receive an actual email from NCEES yet?


I heard some people have. I have not and I'm wondering if it's because I've already accessed my results.


----------



## 32OVY32 (Dec 22, 2010)

I just received mine today about four hours ago. Took the FE in California.

The email gives you a link to login to your NCEES account. NCEES' site takes ~45min to respond before it asks you to login, asks you to verify your information on 3 different pages ~30 minutes per page. Finally you land on your NCEES page and you click on the link to receive your results and wait another half hour, then receive a server unavailable notice. The server has not responded for an hour.

May be worth a try for anyone to login:

https://apps.ncees.org/emsLogin

You would think with two months to prepare, they would be ready to handle some web traffic right?

Nope.

Hats off to NCEES for somehow making an insanely long waiting period even worse. Kudos to you.



MrAnderson41 said:


> Anyone receive an actual email from NCEES yet?


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 22, 2010)

One of my co-workers got her results by email under an hour ago. She has already left to go celebrate!


----------



## smc44 (Dec 22, 2010)

blybrook said:


> One of my co-workers got her results by email under an hour ago. She has already left to go celebrate!


I finally did receive the email.


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 22, 2010)

32OVY32 said:


> I just received mine today about four hours ago. Took the FE in California.
> The email gives you a link to login to your NCEES account. NCEES' site takes ~45min to respond before it asks you to login, asks you to verify your information on 3 different pages ~30 minutes per page. Finally you land on your NCEES page and you click on the link to receive your results and wait another half hour, then receive a server unavailable notice. The server has not responded for an hour.
> 
> May be worth a try for anyone to login:
> ...



I have the same problem and I am in California too...

I only got one email of notice that the results are up. Is there going to be another email with the actual score or no?


----------



## yopro (Dec 22, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> 32OVY32 said:
> 
> 
> > I just received mine today about four hours ago. Took the FE in California.
> ...


----------



## yopro (Dec 22, 2010)

When loging into NCEES website, do you get "result Notice" Link and "diagnostic link" or just the "result notice" link. Both links are broken, but my question can provide a good tip once its confirmed.


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 23, 2010)

yopro said:


> When loging into NCEES website, do you get "result Notice" Link and "diagnostic link" or just the "result notice" link. Both links are broken, but my question can provide a good tip once its confirmed.



I haven't got any mail from NCEES yet. Waitng.


----------



## heynika (Dec 23, 2010)

just received the e-mail a while ago. i clicked the link, it worked, and it said i passed  i really stared at it and read it a million times, then when i logged off and logged in again just to check, it said that i have to wait 'til 9 AM est to log in again, lol. just got the result notice, there's only one link.

edit/ i took the CA fe exam, btw.


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 23, 2010)

heynika said:


> just received the e-mail a while ago. i clicked the link, it worked, and it said i passed  i really stared at it and read it a million times, then when i logged off and logged in again just to check, it said that i have to wait 'til 9 AM est to log in again, lol. just got the result notice, there's only one link.
> edit/ i took the CA fe exam, btw.



Still I haven't received any email. Just wondering, are they sending emails to only them who passed the test?


----------



## heynika (Dec 23, 2010)

marsuconn said:


> Still I haven't received any email. Just wondering, are they sending emails to only them who passed the test?


i doubt it. i think they're sending e-mails to everyone, unless your state board won't allow ncees to report directly to examinees.

here's the ncees link i just saw today about state board exam results:

http://ncees.org/About_NCEES/News/News_Pag...exam_scores.php


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 23, 2010)

heynika said:


> marsuconn said:
> 
> 
> > Still I haven't received any email. Just wondering, are they sending emails to only them who passed the test?
> ...


I just checked out the link, thanks. I took the exam in NH. I looks like they sent emails to a lot of test takers. But I haven't received anything. In fact I can't even log in. It says they don't have any record with my emails. I called NCEES. They advised me to wait till tomorrow., Let's see!


----------

